# Moving my pets- help!



## fourhorseshoes (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm moving to Al Ain this coming Sept and need to transport my cats over. I was wondering if this was stress free for the animals? A few of my concerns are if they are put right by the engine? My Cats are terrified of my hoover so to hear an engine for 7 hours will distress them alot. Also, are the cages all inside one room, as in, a mix of dogs and cats? As again, this will distress them also. How long is the flight/shipment for them?

I just want to know peoples experiences of bringing their cats over and how they dealt with it, etc. And if there are any predators out there we should be aware of,
hope you can help!! From a concerned Cat owner!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

fourhorseshoes said:


> I'm moving to Al Ain this coming Sept and need to transport my cats over. I was wondering if this was stress free for the animals? A few of my concerns are if they are put right by the engine? My Cats are terrified of my hoover so to hear an engine for 7 hours will distress them alot. Also, are the cages all inside one room, as in, a mix of dogs and cats? As again, this will distress them also. How long is the flight/shipment for them?
> 
> I just want to know peoples experiences of bringing their cats over and how they dealt with it, etc. And if there are any predators out there we should be aware of,
> hope you can help!! From a concerned Cat owner!


Since you're coming from the UK, contact The British Vet Centre in Abu Dhabi. The money paid for pet import services is worth every penny. I don't know how loud cargo is, but that's where your animals will be. It is temperature controlled, and I'm assuming that animals are grouped by species (try calling the airlines for details on that). Depending on where you live in the UK, you could find direct flights into Abu Dhabi (Etihad, possibly BA). Your pet importer will be at the airport to collect them, which should help reduce the stress. I would recommend contacting the BVC for details about the journey. They should be able to put some of your fears to rest.


----------



## bxb (Feb 22, 2009)

contact dubai kennels and cattery, they were very helpful. you will be able to pick your cats up straight away from the cargo area at dubai airport. D.K.C will try and convince you to let them pick them up,and take them back to the kennels overnight. there is no need for that , its just a way for them to make more money. 
my cats went on the same flight as me, i went straight to the cargo area, waited for the vet to check them and took them home....no hassle.
MAKE SURE ALL YOUR PAPERWORK IS IN ORDER!!!!!!!!
thats the most important thing
good luck


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

We moved our cat here from Australia. She was a bit bedraggled when she arrived, but she loves it here. We put her in the cat hotel for two weeks while we flew here and settled in. That way, she could have our undivided attention when she arrived. We used a company called dogtainers who are international and picked her up from our home in Australia and delivered her to us here. There is quite a bit of paper work to get through, so a relocation company can help you with that, also. She was 9 years old when we moved here and obviously on a much longer flight, but it took her less than a day to get over her jet lag. 

Bring them, they make the place more like home. We have sinced adopted another one.


----------



## fourhorseshoes (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank-you so much for ALL your help!! You've put my fears to absolute rest!  Thats one more thing off my mind then before the move! And yes, I will sort all the paper work out- hopefully!  

Thanks again!!


----------

